# Serra E (2/22/04) /Updated/



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

:smile:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

simply put...beautiful


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet mother, that's one beautiful fish you got there...
















What tank, how big is it, what do you feed it, and how is its character?

Keep up the good work, mate (and keep them pics coming)


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

is that an eigenmanni?


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Beutiful pics man, looks like your camera is in the water? Keep 'em coming, those are POTM material no doubt!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

sexy fish


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

how big?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

that eigenmanni beautiful


----------



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow!!!! I'm speechless!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

What tank: Sadly he is in a 40G now (i was gonna add him to the 100G with my 3 SRBs but I would think it would be a mistake)

how big is it: 8" to 9" / 3" fat

what do you feed it: shrimp and healthy feeders

how is its character: One of the coolest P's ive owned, he doesnt mind me anymore,
but he dont like any other fishs in his tank. He moves with grace :smile: and has a kick ass attitude. One very kool fish.

I stick my hand in my SRB tank all the time,
but i wouldnt dare stick my hand in his tank :smile:

I have a few more clearer pics of him I guess ill add um later..
Thanks for the replies


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Can you do a full tank shot.
Thank you
Chouin


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

sweet fish


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

This is his tank now, he has plenty of room.

*PS:* i got him from ASH (TheFishCatcher) a while ago







thanks ash!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Great looking


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that red colour is so intense...awesome fish


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

damn up cloce and personal........nice


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome colours!! Nice pics!!


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

3" fat??? I'm guessing you meant 3" tall or high because 3" fat or wide would be ridiculous. It would look like a circle from head on.


----------



## pish (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice lookin' fish.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The color on that guy is awesome!!
Does he accept dead foods?


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

NICE THAT RED IS INTENSE


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> The color on that guy is awesome!!
> Does he accept dead foods?


Only dead food ive been giving him is shrimp..
He dont eat floating krill..

So hes been eating shrimp & live feeeders.

:smile:

PiranhaMaster: yea bout 2" thick hes getting wider


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet looking fish. you have some great pics there. keep us posted!!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

WOW


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

hähä Nice


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow. very nice!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

my eigenmanni doesnt have such a pronounced humeral spot like yours does........ but he is only 6 inches.......... and your has some serious colors..........


----------

